# cool edit nicht mehr aufrufbar



## versuch 55 (19. Februar 2005)

habe cool edit pro 2.0

habe auch ein paar sachen damit gemacht-mein problem ist,
wenn ich diese speicher und wieder aufrufe geht es nicht mehr!?

dann läuft eine halbe stunde in 2 sec durch und macht nur noch pft !

hab schon alles mögliche probiert
als mp3 / wav gespeichert
die bit (was auch immer das ist!?) / bpm verändert

hat alles nichts geholfen-weiß jemand von euch einen rat für mein problem?

danke


----------



## StrangeBeatz (21. Februar 2005)

Hast du deine gespeicherten Sachen nach dem Speichern vielleicht in andere Ordner verschoben?
 Die Samplerate ist nur für die Qualität der Aufnahmen verantwortlich und hat nix mit dem Dateiformat zutun...


----------

